# codd tumbling?



## lost marble (Aug 19, 2003)

Anybody successfully tumbled a British Codd bottle?  Are there any problems with the marble chamber clogging with copper, particularly with the small sized (6oz) or narrow neck Codds?


----------



## lost marble (Aug 19, 2003)

sorry Jeff but the marbles don' t come out of these bottles even with the rubber removed! I was wondering about using some sort of oil (or something thicker than water) inside the bottle to slow the movement of the marble? but would the tumbling action then fail?


----------



## lost marble (Aug 19, 2003)

Your Codd probably had a wooden stopper (with a rubber washer around the stopper) instead of a glass marble, not certain but I think there' s a slight difference with the inner lip. If I' m right your' s should have just a single ledge inside for the washer to press against whereas the glass marble type would have a groove inside the lip to hold the washer.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Aug 19, 2003)

you should be able to safely tumble your bottle with the marbles inside, but only at a slow speed, 20-25 rpm' s & be careful not to add too much copper - you don' t want to fill the neck, just enough to barely cover the bottom when the bottle is lying down.


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 17, 2003)

I have successfully these by inserting pieces of Styrafoam worms (package shipoping pieces) to keep the marble from moving. Make sure the bottle is HALF full of copper, water, and polishing compound, and then make to marble immovable. Tumble at slow speed for 3 days. Then pull the bottle and turn it around on the tumbler and also pull the packaging material and have the marble shift to the other side and re-pack. Run for 3 days. Yeah, I  know it's an added step, but it also removes the marks from the base caused by the fingers in the machine. On better bottles, the added  time is well worth it.


----------



## lost marble (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks Mike, I've just build myself a garden shed/bottle room so a tumbler is going to be my winter project. Watch this space! I don't suppose you have any before/after tumbling shots of a codd?


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry, I wish I knew where there are, but I have thousands of bottle pics that still need to be cataloged and I really don't know exactly where they would be (still recovwering from a stroke, so it would be very difficult right now). Take the 3-day + 3-day process and see how the bottle goes. I wouldn't polish for any more days as they would begin to look "over cleaned."

 Let us know how things go!


----------



## lost marble (Oct 23, 2003)

Mike, thanks again for your tips about codd tumbling, I will keep you posted on my bottle tumbling project. 
 I'm interested to know why you immobilised the marble, was it through an actual breakage or an expected one?

 All the best for a speedy recovery.
 Darren


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Darren,

 Thanks for the well wishes, I'm recovering, but it takes *so* long! I'm waiting to hit the sites and dig again!

 Actually, I just don't have any confidence in anything moving in a bottle, except for the compound, especially the antique bottles. Motion creates some heat, but it can add to stress at the ends of the motion points, and you can never tell if the bottle has stress in the glass if it's the least bit hazy. It's just that I prefer to be on the 





> safe


 side. In  cleaning more than a thousand bottles, I've had two that cracked and, upon later examination, you could see where the glass  had been stressed. The crack started on the stress points.

 Mike


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry about that! I used the quote command instead of qoutation marks!

 Mike


----------

